
Falcon 9 first stage sails into Port Canaveral atop ASDS - Cogito
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/04/falcon-9-first-stage-port-canaveral-asds-big-plans/
======
Cogito
The drone ship is just docking now, once it's docked they will crane the first
stage off and take it over to pad 39A to perform test firing.

There is a lot of extra information at the SpaceX subreddit and the Nasa
Spaceflight Forums.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/4ee2zy/crs8_ocisly_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/4ee2zy/crs8_ocisly_returning_to_port_canaveral/)

[https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=40002](https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=40002)

